# Penny loves apples



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Who knew that Penny loved apples and she likes to eat them like a human...

https://vimeo.com/161575409



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She's so cute!!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar does this too  He also likes to eat corn on the cob like a human! Love these dogs!!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I have seen a lot of Penny's videos where she eats green beans etc; such a skilled and exquisite looking Vizsla. The trust and love between her and her caregiver is a delight to behold 8)!


----------

